# What does the 0.0.0 numbers mean?



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

What does the 0.0.0 I keep seeing when people are talking about their frogs?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

It is the sexes of the frogs listed. I believe the first number is males the second is females and last is unknown, please correct me if im wrong. Therefor if you see D. Auratus 1.2.0 it would mean the person has 3 auratus, one male, 2 females and zero unsexed frogs.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

Male.Female.Unknown


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yes, it's like I have 4.0.0 offspring (kids) and 1.0.0 Boston Terrier.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

JimO said:


> Yes, it's like I have 4.0.0 offspring (kids) and 1.0.0 Boston Terrier.


You are telling us you have 4 boys and a male Boston Terrier.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

First number male second female third unsexed.
0.0.0 means no frogs...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yes, my poor wife is the only female mammal in the house.


FRISCHFROGS said:


> You are telling us you have 4 boys and a male Boston Terrier.


----------



## mmcguffi (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 2.0.1 kids


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

JimO said:


> Yes, my poor wife is the only female mammal in the house.


If your wife is anything like my mom, the minute one of your boys gets a girlfriend, she is going to go crazy with presents and trying to bond with her


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

mmcguffi said:


> I have 2.0.1 kids


LOL! 



Jake


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Kids 1.1.0......


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

0.1.0 girlfriend, WC


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Hahahaha.

It's a good thing you didn't list her as 0.0.1.



AlexD said:


> 0.1.0 girlfriend, WC


----------



## bebert (Oct 19, 2011)

thedude said:


> If your wife is anything like my mom, the minute one of your boys gets a girlfriend, she is going to go crazy with presents and trying to bond with her


LOL! my mom and my wife are best friend !.My mom call me on my cell phone and say: can u pass me your wife ?
They team up against me everytime i plan adding a tank lol


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

mmcguffi said:


> I have 2.0.1 kids


LOL. Made my day


----------

